# Meldung: Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee, Betroffene gründen Schutz- und Klagefond



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

Pressemeldung








*Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee
Betroffene gründen Schutz- und Klagefond​*





Um sich gegen das vom Bundesministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit (BMUB) geplante Verbot der Freizeitfischerei im Fehmarnbelt zu wappnen, haben sich heute in Oldenburg in Holstein die Vertreter des ostholsteinischen Angeltourismus getroffen und einen gemeinsamen Schutz- und Klagefond eingerichtet. 

Mit der Gründung des Fonds haben sich die im Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffbesitzer organisierten Angelkutterkapitäne verpflichtet 15.000,- € in den Fond einzuzahlen. Weitere Beiträge werden folgen.

_„Unser gemeinsames Ziel ist die Verhinderung des Verbotes der Freizeitfischerei in den geplanten Schutzgebieten der deutschen Ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone (AWZ) in Nord- und Ostsee sowie die Vertretung der Interessen all derer, die vom geplanten Verbot betroffen werden“_, so Willi Lüdtke vom Verband der Hochseeangel- und Bäderschiffbesitzer. 

_„Die Gründung eines gemeinsamen Schutz- und Klagefonds ist die effektivste Möglichkeit zur Gewährleistung einer bestmöglichen juristischen Vertretung unserer gemeinsamen Interessen. Nach wie vor ist die Verhinderung des Angelverbotes unser vorrangiges Anliegen. Sollte uns dies (wider Erwarten) nicht gelingen, werden wir zur Wahrung unserer Interessen Rechtsmittel einlegen müssen. Wir sehen, wenn nötig, gute Chancen, spätestens auf gerichtlichem Wege dieses sinnlose Verbot der Freizeitfischerei verhindern zu können_“, erklärt Jens Meyer von der Allianz gegen das Angelverbot.

Das BMUB plant zum Schutz der Meere ein komplettes Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Schutzgebieten der AWZ in der Nord- und Ostsee. Betroffen vom Verbot sind die Gebiete „Borkumer Riffgrund“, „Sylter Außenriff“, „Fehmarnbelt“, „Kadetrinne“ und Pommersche Bucht – Rönnebank“. 

Obwohl schon seit mehreren Monaten Politik und Verbände massiv gegen die Pläne intervenieren, blieb das Bundesumweltministerium bisher bei seiner kompromisslosen Position. Lediglich kleinere, kosmetische Korrekturen an der Gebietskulisse wurden erwogen.

_„Wir fordern weiterhin ein komplettes Streichen des Verbotes der Freizeitfischerei in den Verordnungsentwürfen“_, erklärt Willi Lüdtke.

Neben den zahlreichen Mitgliedern der Allianz haben sich inzwischen auch das Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft (BMEL), das Bundes-wirtschaftsministerium (BMWi) und die drei Umweltminister der norddeutschen Bundesländer Schleswig-Holstein, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Niedersachsen gegen das ungerechtfertigte Verbot ausgesprochen.

Nach den letzten Verordnungsentwürfen begründet das BMUB das Angelverbot in den Schutzgebieten mit den hohen Fängen der Freizeitfischerei auf Dorsch. Diese nicht haltbare Begründung für ein generelles Angelverbot ist spätestens nach der Entscheidung der EU-Fischereiminister zur deutlichen Absenkung der Dorschquote und die erstmalige Einbeziehung der Angler in das Dorschmanagement mit einem Tagesfanglimit (bag limit) obsolet.


Eutin, den 27.10.16


------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Wie kann ich mich beteiligen?*

Neben dem Beitritt zum Schutz- und Klagefond kann jeder Unterstützer auch Geld spenden.

Kontoinhaber: 	
Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe e.V.  

Stichwort: 	
Schutz- und Klagefond gegen das Verbot der Freizeitfischerei

IBAN: 	
DE57 2139 0008 0720 0004 77

bei der VR Bank Ostholstein Nord-Plön eG

Da der Fond kein gemeinnütziger Verein ist, können keine Spendenquittungen ausgestellt werden. 

*Für den Fall das eine Klage nicht notwendig wird, werden wir mit den restlichen Fondsmittel die Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) unterstützen.*

Weitere Informationen zum Schutz- und Klagefond erhalten Sie unter:
Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe e.V.  
Thomas Deutsch
einigkeit@t-online.de
0170/ 9315454

Allianz gegen das Angelverbot in den Schutzgebieten der AWZ
Jens Meyer
meyer@egoh.de
04521/ 808804

------------------------------------------------------------------​
Wir sind gegen ein Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Gebieten „Borkumer Riffgrund“, „Sylter Außenriff“, „Fehmarnbelt“, „Kadetrinne“ und
„Pommersche Bucht – Rönnebank“.

*Mitglieder der Allianz gegen das Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Schutzgebieten der AWZ* (Stand 24.10.16):
Angelverband Niedersachen e.V.
Anglerunion Nord e.V.
Baltic-Kölln Heiligenhafen
Deutscher Nautischer Verein von 1869 e.V.
Deutscher Tourismusverband e.V.
Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein mbH EGOH
Handelsverband Nord e.V.
Heiligenhafener Verkehrsbetriebe GmbH & Co. KG
Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.
Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V.
Ostsee-Holstein Tourismus e.V.
Speedy-Shop
Sylt Marketing GmbH
Tourismusverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
Tourismusverband Schleswig-Holstein
Unternehmensverband Ostholstein-Plön
Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe e.V.
Verband für Camping- und Wohnmobiltourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e.V.
VR Bank Ostholstein Nord – Plön eG
Zebco Europe GmbH
Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
Deutscher Fischerei-Verband e.V.
Deutscher Meeresanglerverband e.V.
Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V.
Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg- Vorpommern e.V.

*weitere Unterstützer:*
Tourismusverband Nordsee e.V. (Niedersachsen)
Landesfischereiverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
Stadt Heiligenhafen
Stadt Fehmarn
Kreis Ostholstein
Land Schleswig-Holstein (Beschluss des Landtages)
Bundestagsfraktion „CSU/CSU“
Bundestagsfraktion „Die Linke“
AG Tourismus der SPD Bundestagsfraktion
Angelsportcenter Heiligenhafen

*Medienpartner:*
Anglerboard.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meldung: Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee, Betroffene gründen Schutz- und Klagefon*

Hier macht wieder die Initiative derer, die wirklich wissen was Angler wollen - die mit Anglern Geld verdienen müssen - die Arbeit, welche man eigentlich von den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei erwarten würde.

Ich finde das klasse, dass endlich KONKRET jemand für Angler und deren Interessen einsteht und nicht immer wieder wie DAFV, LSFV-SH und MeckPomm schon im Vorfeld einknickt!!

Von Verbandsseite (>organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer sind gemeint) wurde meines Wissens noch nicht ein Cent in den Fond einbezahlt..

Sollte sich das ändern - Infos wie immer hier!


----------



## eagle-ray (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meldung: Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee, Betroffene gründen Schutz- und Klagefon*

Danke für die aktuelle Info. Leider kann man in Deutschland ohne Androhung einer Klage wenig erreichen. Ich wünsche den Kapitänen (und natürlich auch uns) viel Erfolg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meldung: Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee, Betroffene gründen Schutz- und Klagefon*

Gerne - ist ja unser Job mit informieren...

Versuchen wir, so gut wir das können...

Wir helfen auch gerne mit unseren Möglichkeiten mit, dass möglichst viele Angler und Menschen davon erfahren..


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meldung: Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee, Betroffene gründen Schutz- und Klagefon*

Der Fond wird sowas von nötig werden, wenn das mit Angel- und Befahrensverboten so weitergeht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321273


----------



## Muckimors (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meldung: Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee, Betroffene gründen Schutz- und Klagefon*

Sowas finde ich auch dringend notwendig. Über Jahrzehnte habe  ich in vielen Fernsehberichten gesehen, wie brutal und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste die kommerziellen Fangflotten die Weltmeere leer gemacht haben. Aber über die paar Freizeitangler will sich die Politik jetzt hermachen. Auch in dem Bericht "Angeln verbieten" wurde einerseits behauptet, Freizeitangler würden fast soviel fangen wie gewerbliche Fischer, natürlich ohne Angabe von Statistikquellen, dann später hieß es im gleichen Bericht, als die Möglichkeit der Fangquotierung für Freizeitangler thematisiert wurde, man könne das gar nicht erfassen, was Freizeitangler fangen...Dann frage ich mich, wie die eingangs in dem Fernsehbericht erwähnte angebliche Fangmenge der Freizeitangler zustande kam. 

Wenn wir Angler uns nicht dagegen wehren - und sei es vor Gerichten - wird das immer schlimmer, Guidingverbot, Nachtangelverbot, FFH-Richtlinien, bis sie uns das Angeln komplett verbieten. Und die Landesregierungen waschen sich dann in Unschuld und sagen, tja, wir haben ja alles versucht ( angeblich ) , aber gegen EU-Beschlüsse können wir nichts tun.

Ein echt ausgeklügeltes System, um uns zu vera.....

Gruß Muckimors


----------

